#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Can You Donate Blood After Getting A Tattoo?

## Moana

*Hi Guys!*


After getting a tattoo would it be possible to donate blood even with the latest technology? I really have no idea about this if blood can't be donated what should be the reason for it?

*Can you guys share us the reason if you guys know the answer for this?*

----------


## Shana

> *Hi Guys!*
> 
> 
> After getting a tattoo would it be possible to donate blood even with the latest technology? I really have no idea about this if blood can't be donated what should be the reason for it?
> 
> *Can you guys share us the reason if you guys know the answer for this?*


Actually why they say that after getting tattoo, one shouldn't donate blood is, because there' s a possibility that a tattoo might be infected by unhealthy tattoo centers, or the person might have contacted tetanus due to unclean needles. So to avoid infecting a patient with tetanus, there's this common belief. If you are sure you are tetanus or infection free then you're good to go!

----------


## Moana

> Actually why they say that after getting tattoo, one shouldn't donate blood is, because there' s a possibility that a tattoo might be infected by unhealthy tattoo centers, or the person might have contacted tetanus due to unclean needles. So to avoid infecting a patient with tetanus, there's this common belief. If you are sure you are tetanus or infection free then you're good to go!


Okay so that should be the reason then, cannot this be changed even with the latest technology? because Cristiano Ronaldo is one of the most famous celebrity in the world where as he owns tons of money but still hasn't got his tattoo just to donate blood!

----------


## Shana

> Okay so that should be the reason then, cannot this be changed even with the latest technology? because Cristiano Ronaldo is one of the most famous celebrity in the world where as he owns tons of money but still hasn't got his tattoo just to donate blood!


I'm not sure about his case...But the common reason is the infections that could transfer to the patient due to the usage of unregistered tattoo parlors. Usually a tattooed person is asked to wait for maximum 6 months before he/she donated blood.

----------


## Assassin

> *Hi Guys!*
> 
> 
> After getting a tattoo would it be possible to donate blood even with the latest technology? I really have no idea about this if blood can't be donated what should be the reason for it?
> 
> *Can you guys share us the reason if you guys know the answer for this?*


Really I don't have clear knowledge on this but I heard that you need to wait 4 months and it may differ based on the place where you put the tattoo.

----------


## Bhavya

> Actually why they say that after getting tattoo, one shouldn't donate blood is, because there' s a possibility that a tattoo might be infected by unhealthy tattoo centers, or the person might have contacted tetanus due to unclean needles. So to avoid infecting a patient with tetanus, there's this common belief. If you are sure you are tetanus or infection free then you're good to go!


Yes Shana, to avoid unwanted infection transaction doctors advice to not give blood if you are tattooed recently. If the person is sure that he/she isn't infected they can give blood.

----------

